# No Sound - Aspire Digital AD5807A



## for_precious (Jan 5, 2011)

I need some help. This is a subwoofer that doubles as a reciever with a 5.1 surround sound capability. On the back of the subwoofer their red and black push buttons to place the speaker wire directly in. Then using red and white RCA cables to go from the subwoofer to the dvd player. (example labeling is FR, FL, SR, SL, FC) is located in 3 places where the speaker wires go into subwoofer, where the RCA cables go in on Subwoofer and where RCA cable go in on DVD player. 
I also have a Video (yellow) RCA cable going from the dvd player to the TV.

When I play a DVD I get a Picture but no sound. I can turn up the volume on the each of the speakers but I don't seem to be getting any sound on any of the speakers. I have checked all the connections.

I do not have a manual and can not find a tech support number for Aspire Digital. The one in Torrance CA has been disconnected. 310-856-0630 & 3135. 

Does anyone have any suggestions, or a way to get in touch with their tech support department?

Thanks!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

welcome to TSF :wave:

I'm not familiar with Aspire Digital and there's not much information on the web. So this may or may not help...

Those RCA style jacks labled LF (left front) RF (right front) SL (Surround left) etc need to receive an already separated signal from the DVD player. By separated I mean the following: home theater surround sound is made when your equipment separates the 6 channels of audio that the movie sound engineers recorded on the DVD and sends them to the proper speaker. But on the DVD, those 6 channels are digitially encoded and appear as a single audio bit stream. A special decoder ring is needed to separate them. :grin:

Does your DVD player have "Output" jacks for the 6 channels? Some older models did. Newer models do not have them - choosing instead to send the entire encoded audio bit stream to some other device for separation. (All older models did this too but some gave you the option.)

So again (and sorry for going on about this) there needs to be some combination of reading the digital information from the DVD, separating it into 6 channels, amplifying each of those channels, and sending each of those channels to a speaker.


----------

